# Handmade high power wooden slingshot



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

*What do you look for in a slingshot?*​
*what do you look for in a slingshot?*

durable4936.84%a cool "look"2720.30%high quality parts3929.32%cheap price1410.53%something everyone else has43.01%


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have moved the discussion portion of this thread to General Discussion. Those posts by USASlingshot that represented a sales offer have been split out as a separate thread in the Personal For Sale forum.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

criticle for me is the power as i hunt with them,


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I do agree with ZDP, as you will make a greater profit from more advanced slingshots. But, I like your minimalist approach. I tried to buy one of them on Ebay, but bidding ended while I was at a funeral.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Redgrange7 said:


> I do agree with ZDP, as you will make a greater profit from more advanced slingshots.


ive made £20,000.00 + from my simple slingshots in six months! (the queens made £5,000.00 in tax from it!)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> I do agree with ZDP, as you will make a greater profit from more advanced slingshots.


ive made £20,000.00 + from my simple slingshots in six months! (the queens made £5,000.00 in tax from it!)
[/quote]

Well mybe you should put your prices down then, ha ha only joking you make nice catapults, at a fair price as well, ive seen some at game fairs that are poor, and twice your price, good on you, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

cheers mate!


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

i think the slingshots you have for sale look good man.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> i think the slingshots you have for sale look good man.


Thanks, we haven't had buisness in a long time. Could you guys spread the word please... Also the slingshots come stained now


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

To USA Slingshots... If you want to sell your slingshots, start participating in our forum discussions and let us all get to know you. Put some pictures up of your products so we can all ooh and aha over them. If I was made aware a bit more of what you had to offer I might just decide that I had to have one, (or seven) of your shooters. One of the reasons that I am trying to get at least one slingshot from each of our forum members is because I have (talked) to them and appreciate the work they do. I'm not interested in buying just any slingshot because I can make my own, but I like to collect other slingshots because, in one way or another, I feel that I know the person I am getting the slingshot from.
I hope this doesn't sound mean to you because I only say it to help you guys. If you are only in this to make a buck you aren't going to get very far because Wal-Mart sells perfectly good slingshots for six dollars. I am interested in other peoples' slingshots because I want something they made and I appreciate the work they do and the way they try to help others on the forum.
This is only my opinion, but look at JoergS and all the effort he puts into his wonderful creations as an example. That guy could sell his stuff for quite a bit because of how he is appreciated by all of us who love making and shooting slingshots. If we didn't know him through his forum posts and U-Tube videos his slingshots would just sit in his house under appreciated no matter how cool they were. It is through his efforts that I found out that there even was something called a slingshot forum. Until I stumbled across his Channel, I thought I was just a strange man who still liked shooting a slingshot like a kid.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hey smitty yer still a strange man! lol


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

smitty said:


> To USA Slingshots... If you want to sell your slingshots, start participating in our forum discussions and let us all get to know you. Put some pictures up of your products so we can all ooh and aha over them. If I was made aware a bit more of what you had to offer I might just decide that I had to have one, (or seven) of your shooters. One of the reasons that I am trying to get at least one slingshot from each of our forum members is because I have (talked) to them and appreciate the work they do. I'm not interested in buying just any slingshot because I can make my own, but I like to collect other slingshots because, in one way or another, I feel that I know the person I am getting the slingshot from.
> I hope this doesn't sound mean to you because I only say it to help you guys. If you are only in this to make a buck you aren't going to get very far because Wal-Mart sells perfectly good slingshots for six dollars. I am interested in other peoples' slingshots because I want something they made and I appreciate the work they do and the way they try to help others on the forum.
> This is only my opinion, but look at JoergS and all the effort he puts into his wonderful creations as an example. That guy could sell his stuff for quite a bit because of how he is appreciated by all of us who love making and shooting slingshots. If we didn't know him through his forum posts and U-Tube videos his slingshots would just sit in his house under appreciated no matter how cool they were. It is through his efforts that I found out that there even was something called a slingshot forum. Until I stumbled across his Channel, I thought I was just a strange man who still liked shooting a slingshot like a kid.


What he said. It really rubs me the wrong way when people only use the forums to take peoples ideas or to promote themselves with out giving anything back. Simply showing your stuff without trying to market it or commenting on other peoples posts and projects will go a long way towards making you part of the community instead of someone just out to make some money off of it. You have a total of 3 posts on this forum all have been in the classified but you've been a member for 5 months.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

fish said:


> hey smitty yer still a strange man! lol


Thanks a lot Mr. Fish !!! Ho Ho Ho ! Hee Hee Hee !


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> What he said. It really rubs me the wrong way when people only use the forums to take peoples ideas or to promote themselves with out giving anything back. Simply showing your stuff without trying to market it or commenting on other peoples posts and projects will go a long way towards making you part of the community instead of someone just out to make some money off of it.


 I understand what you are getting at ,but am offering another point of view to what you're saying.

so if a person is here to learn how-to, science of 'pult tech and buy from vendors while showing off what he's learned ...that's ok then? I'm really not into the business side personally but love to tinker and shoot; if that means I shouldn't post what I learn and make with that knowledge - I most certainly won't.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> What he said. It really rubs me the wrong way when people only use the forums to take peoples ideas or to promote themselves with out giving anything back. Simply showing your stuff without trying to market it or commenting on other peoples posts and projects will go a long way towards making you part of the community instead of someone just out to make some money off of it. You have a total of 3 posts on this forum all have been in the classified but you've been a member for 5 months.


hey stop giving perry a hard time he does no different to any of us profesional makers do on the forums ,90% of us are on the 4 main slingshot forums and know each other well,and its not just pro makers that show off their stuff thats what 99% of forum members do,thats why theres the ability to post pictures,personally i love looking at peoples wares and stuff they make , personally i dont care if they are a closet gay or a serial killer or even a mr bean -a-like if they make good slingshots thats all i care.if you dont like perrys posts dont read them,simple as that no one puts a gun to yer head and makes you read threads,we are after-all on the same side.

p.s i see you dont contribute financially to the forum not a vendor or even a site supporter,whereas A+ aka perry spends a good amount of money advertising with this forum,so in effect we pay to use it,we could say that folk with 300 posts and no financial contribution are spongers but ime too polite for that! lol


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

fish said:


> What he said. It really rubs me the wrong way when people only use the forums to take peoples ideas or to promote themselves with out giving anything back. Simply showing your stuff without trying to market it or commenting on other peoples posts and projects will go a long way towards making you part of the community instead of someone just out to make some money off of it. You have a total of 3 posts on this forum all have been in the classified but you've been a member for 5 months.


hey stop giving perry a hard time he does no different to any of us profesional makers do on the forums ,90% of us are on the 4 main slingshot forums and know each other well,and its not just pro makers that show off their stuff thats what 99% of forum members do,thats why theres the ability to post pictures,personally i love looking at peoples wares and stuff they make , personally i dont care if they are a closet gay or a serial killer or even a mr bean -a-like if they make good slingshots thats all i care.if you dont like perrys posts dont read them,simple as that no one puts a gun to yer head and makes you read threads,we are after-all on the same side.

p.s i see you dont contribute financially to the forum not a vendor or even a site supporter,whereas A+ aka perry spends a good amount of money advertising with this forum,so in effect we pay to use it,we could say that folk with 300 posts and no financial contribution are spongers but ime too polite for that! lol
[/quote]








Ahhhh Fish.... Thanks for "having my back"...but I've not been apart of this thread. They were talking about USA Slingshot. The post and thread was from and about the guys who call their business "USA Slingshot." They're a couple of young guys who started a little business a bit back that sell their catties on ebay. I think they are teenagers. If they are teens as I believe, we should be encouraging them all we can just because they have chosen to do something other than sit on a couch and play video games!!! I think Smitty was just trying to give a little kind "Fatherly" advise.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is USA Slingshots also called Perry?

I agree with Smitty to a point: I am most motivated to buy slingshots off makers whose work I admire and whom I have gotten to know. USA Slingshots would probably sell a lot more here if he were more engaged in the forum.

I can also live and let live. I suppose when business picks up a bit, USA Slingshots may be more motivated to get involved, post more on the forum, contribute and advertise. The more the merrier.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

[quote name='ZDP-189] Is USA Slingshots also called Perry?[/quote]

"A+ Slingshots" IS NOT "USA Slingshot" or associated in any way....except for the fact that we both make catties in the USA.









I agree Dan....the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm thinking a few may have been into the cider yesterday







Hehehehe!!!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

this thread hijack kind of reminds me of a law suit involving a bar owner and a lemonade stand run by a couple kids on the corner across the street from the bar.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> USA Slingshots may be more motivated to get involved, post more on the forum, contribute and advertise.


pallan65 has done all that and I've bought a bunch of stuff off him. Same goes for fish, Tex-Shooter and danny. I'll be buying from Bunnybuster and Flatband and the others soon too.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry if what I was trying to say got misunderstood. I am truly trying, from my heart to offer some help to USA Slingshots because they seem to be honest about what they are trying to do. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM SUCCEED . I don't mean any disrespect to them at all. I know there are different viewpoints on the subject and I welcome them all on this thread. Mine is not always the right opinion, but I give it to get the subject out there to be accepted or rejected. To perhaps further discussion on how to sell some slingshots for these guys. If I have offended anyone I ask for forgiveness.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

hay usa slingshots if you keep it up and dont stop making more slingshots maby you will be as successfull as apluss or fish. You never know.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> hay usa slingshots if you keep it up and dont stop making more slingshots maby you will be as successfull as apluss or fish. You never know.


The point being made is if these gentlemen wish to be as successful (or get a following enough to be remotely successful) they need to be a bit more outgoing and open to the members of the forums they advertise in.

and smitty- I was so *not* offended but, like you, was only offering up another opinion. Carry on.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Skit, I'm not sure I understood your reply to my post but all I was saying is that if you are going to advertise your product you should contribute to the forum as a whole, many forums I have belonged to have a minimum number of posts before you can even post in the classified section, so you can't simply use the forum for free advertising.

Fish, first I wasn't talking about A+ (Perry) if you check my posts here and on other forums, you will see I have nothing but the highest regard for him and the other vendors here, and have often recommended not only A+, but Bunnybuster, Flatband and even you when people have asked where to buy a good slingshot, (I was also one of the people who defended you when there was a question as to the truthfulness of you last video). No I am not a forum supporter and no I do not purchase from many of the vendors here but only because I am on a extremely limited income ( I'm out of work and on disability due to a work related injury) and have to watch every penny at the moment... As far as you bringing that point up, well that your right just like it was mine to point out that if USA Slingshots were more involved with the other sections it might help their business instead of looking like all they are in it for is the money.

Smitty, sorry if my agreeing with you has blown this all out of proportion.

I am ecstatic that people are finding slingshots just like I did a few months ago myself, *all I am saying is if you want to advertise your product have the courtesy to contribute to the forum as a whole it will look a lot better and might even help you sell a few slingshots. *


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

harpersgrace ,i unreservidly appologise,i am a prat,soooooo sorry ,feck how camn i make this better between us?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

fish said:


> harpersgrace ,i unreservidly appologise,i am a prat,soooooo sorry ,feck how camn i make this better between us?


It's cool, no worries.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

you arte one **** of guy to accept an appology so readily!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perry I think you may be onto something.

Hey, anybody wanna buy a slingshot?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Perry I think you may be onto something.
> 
> Hey, anybody wanna buy a slingshot?


Dayhiker.... either that or the keg ran dry over the weekend!!!!





















I really can't tell which???


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Seriously though... It really is refreshing to see that men can admit mistakes, and settle there differences!!!
The code of country gentlemen still lives!!!! Good job guys!!! I'm proud to be a part of this lively bunch!!!!
Perry


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

...hmmm ...appears the dust has settled. Harp...I think you understood me in a round about sorta way...kinda. It's like this- this is the kind of thread that deters people from posting, not encourage them to post - not just peeps looking for a cash cow, but ones that lurk and try their hand at a project and then read a post or two like this one and shy off . USA SS may be reg'd under different names and use USA SS name for 'business'. After all "duplicity" *never* happens on the 'net. I've watched their vids but haven't tried contacting because I'm just not interested enough (yet) . Anybody had contact with them? ...and through the dust cloud - where is USA SS? 
ps my keg went dry in 2000







but I'm still a nut...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhhh Fish.... Thanks for "having my back"...but I've not been apart of this thread. They were taking about USA Slingshot. The post and thread was from and about the guys who call their business "USA Slingshot." They're a couple of young guys who started a little business a bit back that sell their catties on ebay. I think they are teenagers. If they are teens as I believe, we should be encouraging them all we can just because they have chosen to do something other than sit on a couch and play video games!!! I think Smitty was just trying to give a little kind "Fatherly" advise. 









thank you, yes it is true me and my partner are only 15 years old. for those of you who complain because we use the forum for purley advertising that is false, over the school year i spend 90% of my time weight training,running,practicing, and tournaments... my partner works almost everyday for his dad, and we can never find the time to get together and make slingshots like we intended. As for the not posting thing goes, we will try to get on and post on a few threads atleast 3 times a week. I am truly sorry if anyone thinks we are taking advantage of the forum we did not intend to stop producing slingshots, i hope this clears EVERYTHING up and if anyone has something to say we are always open for constructive criticism


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Contribution, whether posts or subscription is not compulsory to be a member of the forum, though we ask our Vendors to register/advertise.

However it came across, many of us have feel that it does influence our buying. I have a feeling that applies to basic slingshots rather more keenly than those that are exotic or collectible, so that's useful to note.

I don't think it means you need to make a certain number of posts per week, or especially considering your age, reveal any more about your personal particulars than is wise, but we'd like to hear about your product, your philosophy and your shooting.

If you can legally sell slingshots from your location, I'd be happy to discuss buying one from you. Let me know the price including shipping to Hong Kong. I presume you have someone that can receive paypal for you.

I'll clean up this thread a bit once I get home.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have done that now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I hate excess. I want it to simply work. Not cheap. It just so happens my best slingshots cost me 33 cents each to make but, if it were a hundred dollars I would also pay that. Just do it, thats all and it does not have to even look pretty.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I see durablity is winning the poll. It only makes the most sense. If a slingshot is made to last (doesn't matter what type of material) You know you will be getting a good solid made slingshot. Look at Jorgs for the best example. His are made to last, and he uses every material around. Most of his designs are unique and made for power. It seems power and durability go together. You must have a strong slingsling shot to substain shot after shot with heavy bands. Although I guess you could have weak bands on a hefty, strong and durable frame structure. When I purchase a slingshot whether it is wood, metal or a combo I prefer a slingshot that is made very solid and with a very durable structure to it. Most of the slingshots I have seen made by our members would pass the durablity test easy. I own a dankung, flatband,bunnybuster,Broken arrow, a snody Ti blingshot and 3 or 4 I have made. All of them have been shot and put through some tough test. I have droped them and hit the forks and shot them in the rain. Wow come to think of it I don't take good care of them, LOL.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

smitty said:


> To USA Slingshots... If you want to sell your slingshots, start participating in our forum discussions and let us all get to know you. Put some pictures up of your products so we can all ooh and aha over them. If I was made aware a bit more of what you had to offer I might just decide that I had to have one, (or seven) of your shooters. One of the reasons that I am trying to get at least one slingshot from each of our forum members is because I have (talked) to them and appreciate the work they do. I'm not interested in buying just any slingshot because I can make my own, but I like to collect other slingshots because, in one way or another, I feel that I know the person I am getting the slingshot from.
> I hope this doesn't sound mean to you because I only say it to help you guys. If you are only in this to make a buck you aren't going to get very far because Wal-Mart sells perfectly good slingshots for six dollars. I am interested in other peoples' slingshots because I want something they made and I appreciate the work they do and the way they try to help others on the forum.
> This is only my opinion, but look at JoergS and all the effort he puts into his wonderful creations as an example. That guy could sell his stuff for quite a bit because of how he is appreciated by all of us who love making and shooting slingshots. If we didn't know him through his forum posts and U-Tube videos his slingshots would just sit in his house under appreciated no matter how cool they were. It is through his efforts that I found out that there even was something called a slingshot forum. Until I stumbled across his Channel, I thought I was just a strange man who still liked shooting a slingshot like a kid.


Smitty, You ROCK! 
You said all that I would have said and then some.







Good on Ya!


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Right on Smitty!


----------

